# golden retrievers and husky's



## havikryan (Feb 3, 2015)

Good day,

I've already made a thread about owning 2 dogs and from that it seems that allot of you say that it shouldn't be a problem BUT that it would be wise to wait till Hikari will be older so that I won't have them both die close to each other, so in about 1 year instead I will be getting another dog then, and the dog I was thinking about was a Husky, I find them to be such beautiful dogs and would love to own 1, and seeing as how Hikari herself is veeery energetic the activity level of a Husky shouldn't be a problem.

however I want to know if anyone has any experience between the interaction of a Golden Retriever and a Husky!

With kind regards,

Ryan & Hikari


----------



## thorbreafortuna (Jun 9, 2013)

Our experience with huskies and Thor is varied. I find that to generalize he tends to get along really well with females, while the males can get rather... I hate to use the word dominant but maybe let's say pushy. It may turn out the opposite if the golden is a female I guess. Having said that, growing up as a puppy with your older dog and under your training it may not be an issue.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

I admire the looks of the husky as well but they're very different dogs than a golden, training and temperament wise. They are actually the only breed I don't allow archer to play with because we've had so many negative experiences with every husky we've run into at the dog park. The ones we've met were very physical and rough when playing or they actually attempted to fight Archer. They may not have been the best examples of the breed but we met about 4 different dogs with 4 different owners and they never really got along. That being said, Archer isn't the most hyper golden even though he only just turned two. But I don't think I'd be the best owner for one. From what I'm aware they are extremely difficult to train and often just don't listen even though they know what they're being asked to do. I like my dogs obedient and loving, like a golden, so a husky's not for me.


----------



## havikryan (Feb 3, 2015)

thorbreafortuna said:


> Our experience with huskies and Thor is varied. I find that to generalize he tends to get along really well with females, while the males can get rather... I hate to use the word dominant but maybe let's say pushy. It may turn out the opposite if the golden is a female I guess. Having said that, growing up as a puppy with your older dog and under your training it may not be an issue.


well I was planning on getting a female husky, my golden retriever is also female.

I for sure will go to puppy training and the follow up to that when I get my 2nd dog, whenever that may be.



ArchersMom said:


> I admire the looks of the husky as well but they're very different dogs than a golden, training and temperament wise. They are actually the only breed I don't allow archer to play with because we've had so many negative experiences with every husky we've run into at the dog park. The ones we've met were very physical and rough when playing or they actually attempted to fight Archer. They may not have been the best examples of the breed but we met about 4 different dogs with 4 different owners and they never really got along. That being said, Archer isn't the most hyper golden even though he only just turned two. But I don't think I'd be the best owner for one. From what I'm aware they are extremely difficult to train and often just don't listen even though they know what they're being asked to do. I like my dogs obedient and loving, like a golden, so a husky's not for me.


because Hikari is very much active I figured adding in a Husky wouldn't be so bad, she can go for 1/2 hour long walks and not even be tired afterwards, she would just want to continue to play or go for another long walk!

the fighting part definitely puts me off though that could be avoided by proper training or going to a good breeder?

yes I've read they are quite difficult and, well, talkative to say the least which sounds like fun to me actually haha.


----------



## thorbreafortuna (Jun 9, 2013)

You can do more research, as we so far can only provide anecdotal evidence. I do think the fighting can happen more between dogs of the same sex and statistically the likelihood is higher for both males. 

A male husky did try to fight Thor, but he plays really nice with a female we know. Also the golden that I knew in college who sparked my love of the breed had a female husky best friend. He was a male.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Husky*

Before you get any dog, know the breed and do research. I think Huskies are wonderful dogs. We've had four Samoyeds and two Golden Retrievers over many years, so I know that Samoyeds and Golden Retrievers hit it off.
We've always had dogs very close in age.
http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...K06miZX9PBq1vLtZZKU6jRg&bvm=bv.87269000,d.aWw


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

We took some dog classes from a husky breeder. She always had one of her dogs in class with her. They were very well trained and some had obedience titles. Never saw an issue with her crew and other dogs. She also did sledding with them to burn off energy. I think a lot depends on the owner.


----------



## thorbreafortuna (Jun 9, 2013)

I wanted to come back to share that today we met a male husky at the park who was absolutely delightful and got along great with Thor and every other dog there. So my take on this now is that likely it's just a matter of:
1)Finding a great breeder with a good history of good temperament
2) knowing the breed well, approaching training with dedication and knowledge and according to this one dog's owner, exercise, exercise, exercise.


----------

